# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] La reine du sud

## Ivan Le Fou

Jusqu'à présent, le travail d'Arturo Pérez-Reverte en tant que romancier ne m'a pas emballé. Je me suis autant ennuyé durant les aventures soi-disant épiques du Capitaine Alatriste que devant les mystères du tableau du maître flamand. Mais c'est un avis qui n'est pas unanimement partagé, loin de là, comme j'ai pu le constater lors de la discussion animée qui a eu lieu ici même. C'est d'ailleurs suite à cette dernière que j'ai décidé de me donner une dernière chance d'apprécier l'hidalgo.
 "La reine du sud" est construit sur une alternance. Le narrateur est un écrivain-journaliste qui projette un livre sur la mexicaine Teresa Mendoza, un personnage sulfureux soupçonné d'être une baronne de la drogue. Le lecteur est alors tantôt entraîné à ses côtés lors de ses rencontres et interviews des personnages ayant cotoyé Teresa, tantôt amené à lire le récit de sa vie, qu'on suppose être le manuscrit du narrateur.
 Ainsi, par un jeu de balancier entre passé et présent, qui quelquefois se complètent ou au contraire se contredisent, l'auteur détaille le parcours de Teresa Mendoza, de ses débuts misérables au Mexique jusqu'à son ascension vertigineuse dans l'organisation du trafic de drogues en Méditerranée. Ce n'est pas "Scarface", bien que l'on craigne rapidement que cela puisse finir aussi mal. Plutôt qu'un thriller nerveux, Arturo Pérez-Reverte a voulu un récit réaliste, pseudo-biographique. Et cela marche plutôt pas mal : bien que le suspense soit quasi-absent, Teresa est une héroïne attachante dont l'instinct désespéré de survie fait oublier les quelques facilités qui émaillent l'intrigue.
 Finalement, ce qui m'a le plus surpris dans cette lecture agréable, idéale pour un week-end pluvieux, c'est d'apprécier le style très fluide de l'auteur, alors que j'avais été si exaspéré précédemment par sa lourdeur. Il y a une raison toute simple à cela : contrairement aux autres romans de Pérez-Reverte, "La reine du sud" a été traduit par l'écrivain et éditeur François Maspero. La différence dans le confort de lecture est tout simplement spectaculaire.

_Un roman policier d'Arturo Pérez-Reverte, chez Points Poche, 522 pages parues en 2002, environ 8 euros._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ElGato

Ah tiens, je viens de finir le Club Dumas suite à cette discussion et j'ai trouvé ça facilement oubliable...
Le tout m'a donné l'impression d'avoir le cul entre deux chaises: pas vraiment roman de cape et d'épée, pas vraiment roman sur la littérature, pas vraiment thriller, assemblage assez indigeste.
Et effectivement, une grosse partie des lourdeurs d'écriture qui venaient peut-être de la traduction.

Je vais lire celui-là, voir ce que ça donne...

----------


## Manu71

D'accord avec vous...je trouve Perez-Reverte très surfait.
Pas mauvais, mais pas aussi génial qu'on le dit.

Ce qui est marrant avec lui, c'est que vu qu'il mélange pas mal les genres, il semble avoir la côte chez pas mal de monde, et il est limite intouchable pour certains . Je me suis allumé dans une assoc' d'amateurs de littérature policière à dire que j'avais trouvé "le tableau du maitre flamand" chiant.
Alatriste, c'était sympa au début je trouve...(j'adorais la référence aux Tiercos espagnols qui se font tailler en pièce sur place à Rocroi...), mais j'ai pas pu finir le dernier..celui sur les galères. N'importe qui d'autre aurait écrit ça, on aurait dit que c'était du mauvais Dumas...là, c'est un hommage....

"La Reine du Sud", bizarrement, c'est le seul que j'ai pas lu..faut que je m'y mette.

Sinon, y'a celui avec une chasse au trésor "Le cimetierre des bateaux sans noms"...ben bof aussi..à la limite dans le genre, je préfère me lire un Clive Cussler....

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Jusqu'à présent, ...


Rôôh, comment t'es nul en suspens ...

----------


## Jud Dread

Et bien, ça fait plaisir d'être écouté :D

A noter que "la Reine du Sud" a son adaptation ciné prévue avec, a priori, Eva Mendes, Josh Harnett et Ben Kingsley. On peut raisonnablement s'attendre au pire.

@ Ivan Le fou : "bien que le suspens soit quasi-absent" .. un chouilla sévère non, quand même, ce commentaire ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et bien, ça fait plaisir d'être écouté :D
> 
> A noter que "la Reine du Sud" a son adaptation ciné prévue avec, a priori, Eva Mendes, Josh Harnett et Ben Kingsley. On peut raisonnablement s'attendre au pire.


Rien de ce qui contient Eva Mendes ne peut être totalement nul.




> @ Ivan Le fou : "bien que le suspens soit quasi-absent" .. un chouilla sévère non, quand même, ce commentaire ?


Ah? Je ne trouve pas, en fait : le roman n'est de toute façon pas construit comme un thriller haletant, donc c'est à peine une critique, mais il n'y a qu'une micro révélation en 500p et elle n'est pas essentielle.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Rien de ce qui contient Eva Mendes ne peut être totalement nul.


Comme Fast and Furious 2 quoi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jud Dread

> mais il n'y a qu'une micro révélation en 500p et elle n'est pas essentielle


C'est sûr qu'il n'y a pas des retournements de situations à chaque chapitre, mais, franchement, il y a des passages, je n'avais aucune idée de comment ils allaient finir.

D'une manière générale, j'avais trouvé le récit vraiment prenant, mais c'est peut être parce que je ne m'attendais pas à ce genre d'écriture quand j'ai ouvert le bouquin. Et c'est vrai aussi que le personnage de Teresa y fait beaucoup. C'est aussi le cas du "côté documentaire-fiction" sur le mode de fonctionnement des cartels.

Bref, tout ça pour dire maladroitement, que le côté "biographie réaliste" de ce bouquin n'excluait pas le suspens mais, au contraire, le renforçait. Vu qu'on s'attache vraiment à la dame et qu'on se demande tout le long du bouquin ce qui va lui arriver.(ce qui, je m'en rend compte, va plutôt dans le sens de ce qu'écrit Ivan le Fou, mais on est dimanche et je suis crevé et je n'ai pas le courage d'effacer tout ce que je viens de taper...)

(Et même si j'aime beaucoup Eva Mendes, elle n'est pas un poil trop "bomba" pour ce rôle ?) :Cigare:

----------


## Adix0top

> D'accord avec vous...je trouve Perez-Reverte très surfait.
> Pas mauvais, mais pas aussi génial qu'on le dit.
> 
> Ce qui est marrant avec lui, c'est que vu qu'il mélange pas mal les genres, il semble avoir la côte chez pas mal de monde, et il est limite intouchable pour certains . Je me suis allumé dans une assoc' d'amateurs de littérature policière à dire que j'avais trouvé "le tableau du maitre flamand" chiant.
> Alatriste, c'était sympa au début je trouve...(j'adorais la référence aux Tiercos espagnols qui se font tailler en pièce sur place à Rocroi...), mais j'ai pas pu finir le dernier..celui sur les galères. N'importe qui d'autre aurait écrit ça, on aurait dit que c'était du mauvais Dumas...là, c'est un hommage....
> 
> "La Reine du Sud", bizarrement, c'est le seul que j'ai pas lu..faut que je m'y mette.
> 
> Sinon, y'a celui avec une chasse au trésor "Le cimetierre des bateaux sans noms"...ben bof aussi..à la limite dans le genre, je préfère me lire un Clive Cussler....


du sud ou du nord

----------

